# Dungeons and Dragons Interactive DVD



## Spiritdragon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 

I just bought a pretty good DVD from Amazon - 
Dungeons and Dragons - Scourge of Worlds.... 

It is an interactive tale DVD.... 

The nearest thing I can relate it to is the Jacksons Fighting Fantasy series of the 80's 

You watch the CGI movie, then at the cut scene there are options, this determines the fate of the character and the tale!!!! 

Apparently there are 4 different Endings and over 990 routes!!!!! 

What astoounds me is the quality of the movie...gratned it aint SHREK or TOYSTORY, but pretty damn good...bit like the video clips on Balders Gate.... 

I have watched bout half an hour am pretty delighted with it! 

Anyone got it?????? 

James


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 24, 2006)

*This sounds brillient, I think I will have to get myself a copy!*


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jul 24, 2006)

kyektulu

I sat and played my way through it last night...got splattered!! LOL

Well worth the few quid...bought it on Amazon.co.uk

Cheers

James


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 24, 2006)

Hadnt heard of that! Sounds interesting.


----------

